# CLOSED



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Olaf is giving a stone lion-dog DIY for a short time! Closing this thread once he's done. Please don't steal items or flowers <3

Tips in bells, NMT or items would be appreciated as I'm taking time away from schoolwork to open ;; (please get the DIY first just to be safe!)

*Current Volume*: I lost count lol

*DODO CODE: *Please PM me for now!


----------



## Wootiecat (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks.  I'm coming for a visit!


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 7, 2020)

hi! i'd love to come over as well!


----------



## alpacalypse (Apr 7, 2020)

thank you so much, ill be over too! my villager is named kim ^^


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Wootiecat said:


> Thanks.  I'm coming for a visit!





5cm/s said:


> hi! i'd love to come over as well!




Come on over  I'm by Olaf's house


----------



## eve7 (Apr 7, 2020)

OMW! Will drop some NMT <3


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 7, 2020)

RooftopsRevolution said:


> Olaf is giving a stone lion-dog DIY for a short time! Closing this thread once he's done. Please don't steal items or flowers <3
> 
> Tips in bells, NMT or items would be appreciated as I'm taking time away from schoolwork to open ;;
> 
> *DODO CODE: *LKDKW


I am coming over as well.  Thanks!


----------



## immyshine (Apr 7, 2020)

Can I please come ?


----------



## deadsire (Apr 7, 2020)

I’ll tip


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

The town is really full right now! removed dodo code for the time being!


----------



## Wootiecat (Apr 7, 2020)

I meant to tip but my oven was beeping and I had to get to take something out!  Sorry, but thanks so much for letting me visit!


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi, can you send me a code when people leave? Thank you!


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

PM ME FOR A CODE PLEASE <3


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 7, 2020)

RooftopsRevolution said:


> PM ME FOR A CODE PLEASE <3


I already pmd you


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Dodo code back up! Not as many people coming and going <3


----------



## dino (Apr 7, 2020)

RooftopsRevolution said:


> Dodo code back up! Not as many people coming and going <3


i'd love to come over if i can, please ! can tip in bells


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

If you plan on tipping please do so after you get the DIY just in case he stops!


----------



## MayorMudkip (Apr 7, 2020)

RooftopsRevolution said:


> Dodo code back up! Not as many people coming and going <3


Hi! I'd love to come visit, I can tip some IGB


----------



## Cranium (Apr 7, 2020)

I would loove to come over if you're still doing this! ^^


----------



## sorachu (Apr 7, 2020)

Can I come over?!


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Last I checked he's still doing them! I'm checking periodically! Please try to stagger your visits because of the high volume!


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 7, 2020)

Still available?


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 7, 2020)

I would like to come by pls


----------



## eremurus (Apr 7, 2020)

Would love to visit as well


----------



## dino (Apr 7, 2020)

delightful chaos haha. thanks so much ! <3


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

dino said:


> delightful chaos haha. thanks so much ! <3


Chaos indeed LOL Sorry about that! Thank you for coming <3


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you! I left your tip near his house


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Unfortunately someone's wifi got lost and Olaf is no longer doing the DIY  (I hope they're okay agh I'm sorry)


----------

